# Credit Cards for Hay Sales



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

We have touched this subject recently and Hay and Forage Editor weighs in with some additional info.

Regards, Mike

http://hayandforage....nse-hay-growers


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I would love to read this post but for some reason Krone...mow....Ted....rake.....bale Has returned to post line, it was there last year, went away or moved to bottom....now has moved back


----------

